# Filterfrage bei 12.000L



## DirkAn1 (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in den letzten Monaten meinen Teich auf 12.000L vergrößert, und bin jetzt (ja, leider erst jetzt...) am Überlegen, ob ich einen Filter installieren soll....
Der Teich war bisher nur 6.000L groß und ist mit einem Besatz von ca. 50 Goldis ohne Filter gelaufen. Algenprobleme hatte ich die letzten 10 Jahre keine. Wenn ich mir jedoch hier im Forum einige Bilder ansehen, kann man dort zum Teil in 150cm Tiefe noch einen Wasserfloh sehen....
Ganz so sauber braucht es jetzt nicht zu sein, aber ein bisschen klarer wäre schon nicht schlecht....
Platz für einen Filter hätte ich neben dem Teich (in gleicher Höhe).
Da der Teich wie bereits angesprochen jetzt aber schon fertig ist, hat er natürlich keinen Bodenablauf (möchte ich auch nicht nachrüsten). Lediglich ein Bachlauf ist vorhanden, der von einer Gardena Tauchpumpe gespeist wird.

Meine Frage nun:
- welche Pumpen/Filter -Kombination könnten Ihr mir empfehlen?
Habe schon ein paar Tage gegoogelt und die SuFu benutzt. Dort wird öfters der CBF-350B empfohlen. Wäre das was für mein Gewässer? Falls ja, welche Pumpe soll ich dazu anschaffen und wo soll diese platziert werden (im Teich als Druckpumpe, oder Ausserhalb.???)

Wünschenswert wäre noch, wenn der Filter nicht jede Woche gereinigt werden müsste, daher lieber etwas größer.....

Der Fischbesatz liegt z. Z. bei 15 Goldis/Schubunkin

Über ein paar Tipps wäre ich euch dankbar.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Nori (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Ob du jetzt diesen Filter nimmst (den ich pers. wegen der vielen Spezialschwämme nicht mag) oder einen anderen Hauptfilter - wichtig ist eine Vorabscheidung (Spalt-oder Siebfilter wie z.B. den Compactsieve) und bei Fischbesatz auch ein UVC-Klärer (ich würde einen TL-Typ mit 30 Watt empfehlen).
Ohne diese Vorabscheidung wirst du ständig am Reinigen sein was für die Biologie des Filters schlecht ist.
Als Pumpe würde ich eine 6000-er bis 8000-er Eco-Pumpe empfehlen.
Pumpe, CS 2, UVC und Hauptfilter liegen zusammen bei ca. 550,- € - dazu noch vernünftige Schläuche und Edelstahlschellen, dann bist bei ca. 600,- € .

Gruß Nori


----------



## DirkAn1 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Hi Nori,
danke für die Info.

Was für eine Pumpe würdest du verbauen? Eine Tauchpumpe die das Wasser aus dem Teich "drückt", oder eine Saugpumpe, die ausserhalb steht und das Wasser aus dem Teich saugt?

Hab leider von dem Thema nicht viel Ahnung.....

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Joerg (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Hi Dirk,
die trocken aufstellbaren sind teurer und eine extra Verrohrung ist nötig.
Die im.Teich aufgestellten setzen sich mitunter recht schnell zu, das sollte man einplanen.
Eine gute Vorabscheidung - dann ist der Aufwand recht gering.
Einmal.die Woche mal was sauber machen ist aber meist zu wenig.


----------



## Zacky (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Hallo Dirk.

Ich finde die Variante von Nori schon am besten. Die Pumpen 6000er bis 8000er Eco findest du bei O**e oder bei "Ebäääey". Da gibt es ganz verschiedene Teichpumpen die im Teich stehen können und doch bei wenig Energiebedarf ausreichend Wasser fördern. Die Vorfilterung solltest du im Zweifelsfall über einen Selbstbausiebfilter in Angriff nehmen. Dazu schaue mal in die Threads von "Thomy67" oder "OlliP". Die haben schon sehr anschauliche und sehenswerte Bauthreads zu diesem Thema geschaffen. Einen passenden Filter baust du Dir dann auch noch aus 1-2 Regentonnen oder einem 600 l IBC. Dabei wird Dir dann auch von hier aus bestimmt geholfen...

...denke mal drüber nach!


----------



## Pater (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Das was die anderen sagten ist schon nicht schlecht,bei ebay bekommt du ein kommplettes oase 10.1 incl.25 Watt UVC für ca 100-150 eurone.(gebraucht)
Mein Vater und ich hatten diesen auch alles lief bis zu meinem Umbau fehlerfrei.
Alle 2 Jahre mal die UV Lampe tauschen und du hast einen Klaren Teich.
Pumpe must du schauen was du durch den Filter bekommst ich hatte eine 10000 von Oase.
Aber bedingt durch die Schlauchgr. bekommst du nicht alles in bez. durch den Filter.


----------



## Nori (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

@ Pater:
Da hast aber wiederum keine Vorabscheidung, sondern  nur einen Schwammfilter, der auch noch (genau wie der ganz Oben nachgefragte CBF350 ) relativ teure Spezialschwämme benötigt, die auf die "schönen" Ausdrückmechanismen passsen.
Ich sehe Schwämme nur als Feinfilrierung damit eine Bioabteilung nicht belastet wird(und deshalb ist auch kein Behälter voll mit bunten Schwämmen notwendig)  - und das ist bei dem Vorschlag von mir umgesetzt.
Im Normalfall würde das ein Reinigen der wenigen Schwämme in meinem Filter (vielleicht alle 2 Monate mal) erfordern und das Säubern des Vorfilters (geht in 30 Sekunden) - ansonsten wären keinerlei Reinigungsaktionen am Filter erforderlich.

Wenn du partout Oase einsetzen willst, dann sind wir aber auf dem Niveau der Screenmatic-Serie, nur dass wir kein motorbetriebenes Plastiksiebchen verwenden, sondern ein hochwertiges 3 D geformtes Spaltsieb aus Edelstahl.


Gruß Nori


----------



## Pater (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Da hast du ja recht ! Ich kenne ja nicht die Platzverhältnisse von DirkAn1. Meine Lösung ist günstig und platzsparent.Die Reinigung geht einfach und schnell.


----------



## DirkAn1 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war gestern fleißig und habe folgendes gemacht:

1. 4 Regentonnen (je 60L, Durchm. 40cm, Höhe 60cm) besorgt, ich hoffe das Volumen reicht.

2. 1 Betonfundamet neben dem Teich gegossen

3. ein Auto gekauft......ne das war ne andere Baustelle (hat aber auch Spaß gemacht..)


Werde am Montag noch die Wand zw. Filterstellplatz u. Teich mit einer Betonmauer festigen, dann kann es an die Filteranlage gehen. Hierzu stellen sich mir noch folgende Fragen:

1. Oberkante Fässer = Wasserlinie Teich, stimmt das so?
2. Wenn ich die Beiträge zu einem Vorfilter richtig verstanden habe, würde ein sog. Vortex sich auch eignen? Reicht ein Faß mit 40cm Durchmesser für einen Vortex?
3. Mit welchen Filtermaterialien soll ich die Fässer bestücken?
4. In das letzte Fass kommt eine Tauchpumpe. Welchen Schlauchdurchmesser soll ich für den Schlauch von der Pumpe zum Teich nehmen?
5. Welchen Durchmesser soll ich für die Leitung vom Teichboden, über den Teichrand, zum 1. Fass wählen?


Viele Fragen, weil wenig Erfahrung mit dem Thema...


Danke 
Dirk


----------



## Pater (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Schick doch mal ein Bild von deinem jetzigen Teich !
Hattest du schon einen UVC ?


----------



## Pater (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Ich habe dir gerade eine PN geschickt.


----------



## Zacky (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*



DirkAn1 schrieb:


> 3. ein Auto gekauft......ne das war ne andere Baustelle (hat aber auch Spaß gemacht..)



:gratuliere zum neuen Auto



DirkAn1 schrieb:


> 1. Oberkante Fässer = Wasserlinie Teich, stimmt das so?
> 2. Wenn ich die Beiträge zu einem Vorfilter richtig verstanden habe, würde ein sog. Vortex sich auch eignen? Reicht ein Faß mit 40cm Durchmesser für einen Vortex?
> 3. Mit welchen Filtermaterialien soll ich die Fässer bestücken?
> 4. In das letzte Fass kommt eine Tauchpumpe. Welchen Schlauchdurchmesser soll ich für den Schlauch von der Pumpe zum Teich nehmen?
> 5. Welchen Durchmesser soll ich für die Leitung vom Teichboden, über den Teichrand, zum 1. Fass wählen?



Hallo Dirk. 

Nun mal nicht ganz so hektisch.

zu Frage 1: Wenn die Fässer - Oberkante Fass = Wasserlinie stehen,  ist das zwar gut für Schwerkraft, Halbschwerkraft und das Wasser muss nicht zu hoch gefördert werden, aber du pumpst ja das Wasser eh' vom Grund nach oben. Die Fässer (also OK) sollten einige cm über Wasserlinie stehen. In dieser Aufbauvariante würde sich m.E.n. der Punkt 4 erledigen, denn du könntest das Wasser am Ende selbständig aus der letzten Kammer laufen lassen. Daher sollten die Kammern ggf. über Wasserlinie stehen. So sparst du eine Pumpe und Strom.

zu Frage 2. - kann ich leider nicht viel sagen, ob das reicht, aber einen Vortex macht heutzutage kaum noch einer, da es effizientere Möglichkeiten wie Siebfilter gibt...

zu Frage 3: - die 1 Tonne als Vorfilterung mit Siebfilter, 2.Tonne Filterschwämme als zusätzliche Feinfilterung, 3. Tonne Helix bewegt, 4. Tonne Helix ruhend

zu Frage 5: vom Teichgrund zum Filter den größtmöglichen Rohr- oder Schlauchquerschnitt den deine Pumpe hergibt und als Auslauf im Falle des Schwerkraftauslaufes (also ohne Pumpe) 110er Rohr bzw. mind. 75er.


----------



## Nori (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Also ein Vortex mit dem Durchmesser funktioniert nicht!
Das funktioniert nicht mal richtig mit einer runden 500 L Tonne - unter 1,5m Durchmesser wird das nichts.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Pater (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Bau nicht so, es ist zu Teuer und du ergerst dich nacher genauso wie ich .Melde dich bei mir per Tel.


----------



## Zacky (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*



Pater schrieb:


> Bau nicht so, es ist zu Teuer und du ergerst dich nacher genauso wie ich



Hi Pater...

...meinst du der Aufbau ist so falsch, dass du ihm davon abrätst!? 

Wie kommst du zu deiner Meinung? Lass uns doch bitte an deinen negativen Erfahrungen teilhaben und bringe mal deine Idee und Gedanken näher.


----------



## DirkAn1 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Hallo,

also hier das 1. offizielle Bild.....
Im Vordergrund unten sieht man die Baustelle für den Filterstandort.

@Zacky
Warum spar ich eine eine Pumpe? Eine Pumpe brauche ich doch so oder so....? Das Wasser läuft ja nicht von alleine in den Filter und von dort wieder alleine zurück in den Teich.
Geplant ist ja, dass das Wasser vom Teich in das 1. Fass läuft (ohne Pumpe), und vom letzte Fass wieder in den Teich gepumpt wird. 
Wobei ich noch bedenken habe....Wenn ich mal die Wasserlinie als 0 annehme, dann ist der Ablauf im Teich bei -100cm. Da die Fässer ebenfalls einen Wasserstand von ca. 0 haben, liegt der Fassboden bei ca. -60cm. Geplant war, dass der Einlauf vom 1. Fass am Fassboden endet. D.h. das Wasser muss vom Teichablauf (-100cm) zuerst mal auf 0, um über den Teichrand zu kommen, und dann wieder 60cm tief zum Fassboden. Insgesamt gesehen muß das Wasser also 40cm nach oben. Ob das mit Schwerkraft funktioniert....

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Joerg (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Hi Dirk,
fülle mal einen Schlauch mit Wasser und lass ihn in der Filterecke enden. Richte dich dann nach dem Wasserstand dort, das ist genau die Oberfläche vom Teich. 2-3 cm sollte der Filter höher liegen, damit bei Regen nicht der Filter überläuft.
Nimm dann einen kräftigen Schluck aus dem Schlauch (gedachte Pumpe). Es sollte egal sein, wie tief der Schlauch im Teich hängt oder was er noch an Windungen hat.

Ich denke es sollte ein 75er Rohr reichen. Gibt es in der Größe nur die grauen HT Rohre.


----------



## DirkAn1 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hi Dirk,
> fülle mal einen Schlauch mit Wasser und lass ihn in der Filterecke enden. Richte dich dann nach dem Wasserstand dort, das ist genau die Oberfläche vom Teich.



Hi Joerg,

sorry, das hab ich nicht ganz verstanden.......


----------



## Zacky (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Hallo Dirk.

Ich bin mit meiner Antwort davon ausgegangen, dass du eine Pumpe im Teich hast. So war ja einer deiner ersten Beiträge geschrieben, so wie ich ihn verstanden habe. Wenn Du natürlich in Schwerkraft arbeiten willst, dann braucht es also eine Pumpe am Ende der Filterstrecke. Damit hast du natürlich Recht.

Ob das Ganze dann über Schwerkraft so einwandfrei läuft weiß ich jetzt nicht. Wäre mir persönlich zu riskant, dass es doch mal aufhört nachzulaufen, wenn der Schlauch über 0 liegt. Soweit ich mich erinnere, musst du den Schlauch ansaugen, wenn der Schlauch über 0 geht. Wenn möglich, wäre es natürlich für mein Dafürhalten besser, wenn der Zulauf zum Filter unterhalb der Wasserlinie wäre. Willst du dann diesen Zulauf nur zum Wasser fördern nutzen oder zum Schmutz fördern? Denn als Schmutzförderung denke ich, dass es ungeeignet ist, dann über die Kante zu laufen. Viel Schmutz wird da bestimmt nicht eingesogen.

Daher war ja meine Idee erst, dass du mit Pumpe (soweit ich davon ausgegangen bin) das Schmutzwasser und den Schmutz vom Grund ansaugst und den Filter beförderst. Deshalb meinte ich auch, dass die Tonnen höher stehen sollten, damit dann das Wasser hinten von selbst raus läuft.


----------



## Nori (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Wie willst du den Zulauf in Schwerkraft bauen hast du einen Bodenablauf?
Das Wasser läuft mit Sicherheit nicht von alleine über den Teichrand - oder soll ein Folienflansch gesetzt werden?

Gruß Nori


----------



## DirkAn1 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Hi,

das mit der Pumpe am Teichboden war mein erster Gedanke. Davon wurde mir aber bereits mehrmals abgeraten (Pumpe verstopft schnell, Dreck wird kleingehäckselt).
Den Bodenablauf wollte ich so gestallten, daß ich ein Rohr über den Teichrand in den Teich bis zum Boden lege (unten dann ein grobes Netz drauf, damit keine Fische abgesaugt werden).
D.h. ich will diesen Ablauf nicht zum Schmutz abscheiden verwenden, sondern alles über den Filter laufen lassen. 
Ich wollte also ohne Flansch auskommen, da der Teich leider komplett befüllt ist...
Aber offensichtlich geht das so nicht....


----------



## Nori (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Ich würde an der Pumpenvariante festhalten - mit dem NG-Vorfilter hast du keine Problem bzgl. dem Ansaugen von Molchen etc. - ich versteh nur nicht, wieso du so kleine Tonnen verwenden willst.
Lieber nehm ich doch 2 Tonnen mit 200 oder besser noch 300 Litern - da hab ich vernünftige Volumen für die Medien und spar mir auch noch kostspielige Flansche und Verbindungen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Zacky (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Hi Dirk. OK. Ohne Flansch, wird so leider nicht funktionieren. Wie ist denn dein Bodengrund aufgebaut? Ist der Boden glatt? Hast du Grundsubstrat, also Steine oder Kies im Teich?

Am sinnvollsten wäre es natürlich den Schmutz von Boden über einen Bodenabaluf zu holen. Den haben wir nicht. Mit einer Pumpe den Schmutz vom Grund holen, stimmt, da wird das Zeug gehäckselt. Nun stehen wir grundsätzlich vor dem Problem, wie wir das umsetzen wollen.

Die eine Variante wäre sicherlich, seitlich unter Wasser einen Flansch einarbeiten, damit man überhaupt etwas über Schwerkraft vom Grund zu holen. An diesen Flansch könnte man dann ggf. ein Rohr anschließen, welches zum Grund geführt wird. Ob dieser dann jedoch genügend Schmutz führt, kann ich jetzt so nicht sagen. Müsste aber eigentlich wie ein Bodenablauf funktionieren.

Die andere Variante wäre dann bloss noch ein umgekehrter Bodenablauf, wobei ich glaube das der gepumpt betrieben werden müsste. So einen umgekehrten Bodenablauf habe ich hier noch rum zu liegen.

Vielleicht haben noch andere Idee, aus denen wir dann eine Gesamtlösung für Dich finden.


----------



## Joerg (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*



DirkAn1 schrieb:


> Aber offensichtlich geht das so nicht....


Hi Dirk,
das funktioniert so, kenne User bei denen es schon länger so läuft. 
Irgendwann steht dann mindestens eine Umrüstung auf Folienflansch an, der unter der Wasseroberfläche liegt.
Ein BA ist zwar besser, aber es geht bei einem kleineren Teich mit genügend Strömung auch erst mal ohne.
Die Luft muss komplett aus dem Rohr, dann ist der Bogen über den Teichrand kein Hinderniss.
Nori hat aber schon Recht, aus welchem Grund hast du denn so kleine Behälter genommen?

Wenn der erste Behälter groh genug ist, kann man eine SIPA oder einen Damenstrumpf einsetzen.
Bei beiden bleiben die __ Molche in der ersten Kammer und können zurück in den Teich.


----------



## DirkAn1 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Guten Morgen zusammen...

@Nori:
Mit "Pumpenvariante" meinst du, daß die Pumpe im Teich steht, und das Wasser zum Filter pumpt, und von dort wieder per Schwerkraft in den Teich läuft?
Meinst du 2 Tonnen mit je 200L, oder 2 Tonnen mit zusammen 200L?

@Zacky:
Der Boden an der tiefsten Stelle ist im Moment noch frei (also nur Folie).
Was ist ein "umgekehrter Bodenablauf"?

@Jörg:
So wie ich es im Moment sehe, werde ich wohl einen Flansch nachrüsten müssen.....
Mit den Fässern dachte ich eigentlich, daß 240L reichen müssten. Habe das Volumen mal mit einem "Kastenfilter" verglichen, die bei ebay angeboten werden (angeblich bis 60.000L, ohne Fischbesatz, 30.000L mit Fischbesatz). Wenn ihr jedoch alle der Meinung seit, daß das zu wenig ist, werde ich größere Fässer verwenden, Die großen blauen haben 120L. Davon würde ich 4Stk. unterbringen. Oder soll ich besser noch größere (wie groß und woher besorgen) und dafür weniger verwenden?

Wenn ich jetzt mal alle Antworten zusammen fasse, gibt es noch jede Menge zu tun...

Lösung 1: Gepumptes System, Pumpe im Teich
Vorteil: am wenigsten Aufwand; Wenn die Pumpe mal ausfällt, passiert nichts.
Nachteil: Pumpe verschmutzt schnell; Dreck wird gehäckselt

Lösung 2: Flansch unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche setzen, Schwerkraftsystem
Vorteil: funktioniert besser als Lösung 1
Nachteil: Einbau aufwändig, da Teich bereits voll

Lösung 3: ???

Egal wie, größere Fässer werde ich mir besorgen....

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Nori (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Hallo Dirk,
ja ich mein 200 oder 300 Liter pro Tonne.

Ich denke von der Vorstellung des "Häckselns" wie bei einem Haushaltsgerät musst du dich trennen - SO ist das nicht.
Der Impeller einer Pumpe ist danach ausgelegt auch Feststoffe bis zu 6 oder 8mm Größe durchzupressen - wenn du den NG Vorfilter nutzt, dann kannst den bestimmt längere Zeit unangetastet im Teich belassen und auch die Partikel sind nicht so groß die durch das Sieb kommen - ist also nicht so wie wenn man aus Blattspinat einen Rahmspinat macht!

Gruß Nori


----------



## willi1954 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*



Joerg schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich denke es sollte ein 75er Rohr reichen. Gibt es in der Größe nur die grauen* HT Rohre*.



gibt auch (graue) PVC Rohre 

Ansonsten ein schöner Teich, Glückwunsch

LG Willi


----------



## Zacky (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Hi Dirk.

Das hier ist ein umgekehrter Bodenablauf. So ein Teil habe ich noch rum liegen, gerbaucht aber gut.


----------



## Joerg (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Hallo Dirk,
einen Folien Flansch nachzurüsten macht sicher langfristig Sinn. Bei der Über Teichrand Lösung muss man aufpassen, dass keine Luft in das Rohr kommt. Als Übergangslösung ist das aber schon mal OK.

Das Volumen des Filters hat auch mit dem Reinigungsaufwand zu tun.
Ausreichen würde das bisher angestrebte Volumen schon aber wenn du schon was selber baust, sollte das auch passen und nicht jede Woche eine große Reinigungs Aktion werden.
Die blauen Fässen lassen sich gut mit gebogenen Flanschen verbinden. Dennis hat das so gebaut.

Am wichtigsten ist der Vorfilter, der sollte die groben Partikel gut rausholen und einfach zu reinigen sein.


----------



## DirkAn1 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Bin gerade am Überlegen, ob ich anstatt 4 neuer Fässer mit je 120L nicht gleich einen IBC-Container kaufen soll?
Wenn ich jedoch das Forum nach IBC durchsuche, finde ich eigentlich nur Patronenfilter.
Könnte Ihr mir kurz die Vor/Nachteile von den beiden Möglichkeiten nennen:

a) 4x 120L Fässer

b) 1x 1000L IBC

Hat jemand einen IBC als "Nicht"-Patronenfilter in Betrieb? Man müsste ja dann ein oder 2 Trennwände einsetzten......

Danke Dirk


----------



## Nori (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Was spricht gegen 2 eckige Regenwasertonnen mit 300 Litern - ich hab bei Hornbach 16,95 oder 19,95 für eines bezahlt.
Ich finde die Tonnen ja geradezu formschön und zierlich im Vergleich zum IBC.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Zacky (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Die Regentonnen lassen sich schnell und ohne viel Aufwand in eine Filteranlage umbauen. Auch hast du hier gleich mehrere Kammern für verschiedene Medien. --> das ist zumindest zum IBC ein Vorteil

Den IBC müsstest du dann ggf. aufteilen um ihn mit mehreren Medien zu bestücken. Der Bastelaufwand ist da auf jeden Fall etwas höher, zumal Du in das Teil rein klettern musst, um alles abzudichten und so.

Ich habe einen 800 l-IBC hinten am Teich zu stehen und habe diesen in zwei Kammern aufgeteilt. Die 1.Kammer ist mit einem klitzekleinen Patronenfilter ausgestattet, von dem das Wasser dann natürlich unten (Wanddurchführungen) in die 2.Kammer geleitet wird. Die 2.Kammer ist mit schwimmenden Bio-Körpern (ähnl. Helix) bestückt.

Die Kammertrennung habe ich mit einer Styrodur-Zementfaser-Platte (Jakodur) vorgenommen. Diese auf Maß geschnitten, so dass sie straff rein passte. Dann von außen mit Schrauben fixiert, innenseitig mit Innotec abgezogen. Was ich vergessen hatte, war die Platte von unten zu verschrauben, was zur Folge hatte, dass sich der Boden des IBC unter dem Wasserdruck natürlich verformte und so die Abdichtung (Innotec) doch teils aufgerissen hatte. 

Alles in allem bin ich zwar mit der Filterstufe soweit zufrieden, obwohl sie für meine Teichgröße 40 qbm deutlich zu klein ist, aber ich würde beim 2. Versuch das Eine oder Andere verbessern wollen, insbesondere die Befestigung / Fixierung der Platte mit den IBC-Wänden und dem Boden deutlich fester gestalten.

Fazit: 

IBC         --> großes Filtervolumen auf kleinen Raum, aber teils komplizierter Aufbau
Tonnen    --> leichtere Verarbeitung, bereits einzelne Kammern, aber m.M.n. nicht platzsparend (wen es nicht stört und es verstecken kann - natürlich kein Problem)


----------



## DirkAn1 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

OK, dann werde ich eher auf einzelne Fässer gehen....

Nori, bist du sicher, daß die nicht mehr gekostet haben? Das billigste was ich im Netz gefunden habe, liegt bei 36.-/Stk.


Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Nori (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Im I-Net ist das zu teuer - vor allem die Versandkosten für so sperrige Teile.
Geh mal zu Hornbach ...
Die Tonnen sind ja noch vernachlässigbar günstig - die Flansche und Verbindungen kosten da schon mehr.


Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Dirk,
was sich für runde Flansche anbietet sind auch diese blauen Chemiefässer.
Lassen sich günstig gebraucht abgreifen und sind stabiler als Regentonnen.
Die 300 Liter eckigen sind recht günstig aber nicht so stabil.


----------



## Nori (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Ich hab meine Tonne jetzt die 3-te Saison - bis jetzt ist kein Verschleiß sichtbar.
Wenn das Teil doch mal die Grätsche macht, dann hol ich einfach ne Neue, bohr 3 Löcher mit dem Kronenbohrer und schraub die Anschlüsse um (ich verwende ja keine Flansche sondern  2"- Verschraubungen)

Gruß Nori


----------



## DirkAn1 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Werde die nächsten Tage mal in den Baumärken vorbei fahren, um zu sehen, was die so haben. Parallel dazu werde ich mal nach anderen Fässern (Chemie, blaue 120L, etc...) Ausschau halten.
Womit ich mir ebenfalls nicht sicher bin, ist die Frage zu dem Vorfilter. Nach dem was ich hier so gelesen habe, wäre ein Siebfilter zu empfehlen. Diesen würde ich selbst bauen (Kunststoffkiste). Da ich immer noch hoffe, daß die Anlage im Schwerkraft-Betrieb läuft, muß der Siebfilter ja vom Niveau her ebenfalls unter die Wasseroberfläche. Da mein Betonfundament (wo die Filter drauf kommen), aber von der Wasseroberfläche gemessen nur 73cm tief ist, stellt sich da das nächste Problem. Ich verliere durch den Siebfilter ja mind. 30cm Höhe, so daß der Auslauf vom Siebf. nur noch 40cm über dem Boden ist (verständlich?). Dann bringt es ja wahrscheinlich nichts, wenn ich in dieser Höhe in eine 80cm hohe Tonne rein gehe, ODER..

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Zacky (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Hi Dirk.

Einen Siebfilter in Form einer Kiste, also Überlaufsieb, bringt in Schwerkraft bei deinem Aufbau nicht wirklich was. Du hast jetzt 4 Tonnen gezeichnet, dann nutze die erste Tonne als Filtertonne mit einer Siebpatrone. Die funktioniert bei deinem Aufbau in Schwerkraft am besten.


----------



## DirkAn1 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Hi Zacky,

würde es dann eher Sinn machen, von Schwerkraft auf ein "gepumptes" System zu wechseln?
Ich habe zwar 4 Tonenn eingezeichnet, diese aber noch nicht gekauft. Es könnten also auch 2 Tonnen (je 300L) sein......

Fakt ist ja, dass ein Siebfilter oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche stehen muß, was eigentlich gegen ein Schwerkraft-System spricht....

Es müsste also eine Tauchpumpe in den Teich, oder eine Saugpumpe ausserhalb des Teichen plaziert werden, ODER?


----------



## Zacky (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

In Schwerkraft ist in dem Moment besser, da es deutlich energiesparender ist. Die Pumpe am Ende des Filters fördert zudem nur sauberes Wasser, was die Lebensdauer der Pumpe mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit verlängert. Auch sind die Pumpen die du hinten dran hänmgen kannst, meist nicht so energiezehrend. 

Eine Sipa bekommst du bei Ebay schon ab 200,-€ dazu noch eine kleine Pumpe für die Spülarme bist etwa bei 300,-€ insgesamt. 

Einen Siebfilter als Überlaufsieb, wie US II oder US III sind deutlich teurer, aber im Selbstbau wieder günstiger.

Ich persönlich finde Schwerkraft besser, denn auch allerhand Kleingetier landet recht unversehrt vor der Sipa und kann abgesammelt werden. Auch die Pumpe im Teich benötigt häufig mehr Strom und hier sollte der Ansaugkorb auch ab und zu gereinigt werden.

Also die Entscheidung musst du letztendlich selbst treffen, was für Dich Kosten, Nutzen und Aufwand betrifft und in deinen Rahmen passt.  Keine große Hilfe, wa!?


----------



## Pater (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Dirk spar dir das gewurschtel mit bohren sägen und verbinden .Du fährst von A nach B und mast die selben Fehler wie ich .Setze dich mal hin und rechne dir die Sachen zusammen die du benötigst !
Dann rechne noch mal mindestens 200,- eur drauf für alles was du vergessen hast.
Du brauchst auch Schieber und super Silikon u. Kleber
Ich habe es mit deine Variante probiert und war nur am rumprobieren.
Wenn du die Pumpe im Teich hast pumpt sie zuviel in den Filter weil du die Filtermedien ja in den Tonnen hast also drosseln (Schieber,Kugelhan) ,habe ich natürlich gekauft, 2 Tage warten auf die Sachen .
Alles mit Rohrleitungen alles war geklebt alles wieder lösen und neu.
Dann genau so einbauen und alles so androsseln das der Filter ( Tonnen ) nicht überlaufen.
Aber dann nach ein paar Tagen setzt sich der Filter langsam zu ( natürlich über Nacht )
Du kommst in den Garten und das Wasser ist überall aber nicht im Teich.
Du wolltest arbeiten gehen, aber nein jetzt mußt du erstmal Wasser reinlassen,falls noch Fische überlebt haben.
Deine Zweite Variante Pumpe in die letzte Kammer geht wenn du nah genug am Teich bist.
Mindestens zwei Einlaufe dann einen Siebfilter mit einem Ausgang ,dann in die Bio Kammer und dann in die Pumpen Kammer wenn sich diese Variante zusetzt läuft nur die Pumpe trocken,die Fische überleben.Die Pumpe von Oase ca.250,- eur freut sich (kommt mir nicht mit Trockenlaufschutz) ich bzw. du möchtest ein fuktionstüchtigen Filter ohne Bodenablauf für ca.12000 liter ,nur für Goldfische.
Dann hole dir einen Oase 10.1 mit einem 25 UVC ,oder die neuere Version mit Screnmatic.
Alles über Schlauch du brauchst nicht viel bastel und bist garantiert billiger davon ab.
Das reicht für Goldis allemal !

Ruf mich einfach an wenn du dich mit mir nocheinmal darüber reden möchtest.


----------



## Nori (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Das sind Pauschalisierungen - wenn ich so ein Projekt richtig vorbereite, dann funzt das auch.
Und wenn es eine gepumpte Version wird, dann weiss ich vorher sowieso was wassermässig auf den Filter zukommt - ich hab damals bei meinem Eigenbau keinen einzigen Fehlversuch gehabt (vom prinzipiellen Aufbau her gesehen) - man kann sich an Hand der Querschnitte (Flächen) auch leicht ausrechnen was für Dimensionen an Leitungen oder Rohren am Ein-bzw. Auslauf nötig sind.
Ich denke mal da Dirks Teichvolumen sogar noch kleiner als das meines Teichs ist und auch der Besatz ziemlich identisch ist, dass man sehr wohl Paralleln ziehen und Empfehlungen geben kann.
Die Oase-Schachtel ist auch kein Allheilmittel - ohne Screenmatic schon zweimal nicht - ich würde immer wieder nen Filter selber bauen.



Gruß Nori


----------



## Pater (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Aber sparen kann man nicht, da sind wir uns einig oder ?
Das aussehen und die Handhabung zum reinigen muss man ja auch sehen.


----------



## Nori (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Ich hatte ja auch mal so einen Kauffilter - war zwar nicht von Oase, aber da nehmen sich die Schwammfilter nichts.
Wenn ich das zum jetzigen Filter vergleiche, dann ist das ein gewaltiger Unterschied.
Außer dem Rausnehmen vom Schmodder aus dem CS erfolgt keinerlei Reinigung während der ganzen Saison von April bis Oktober (abgesehen vom Schmodderablassen der Filtertonne - bei mir mittels Pumpe alle 6-8 Wochen).
Ich rede wie schon erwähnt von Goldi-Besatz - ähnlich dem des TE.

Wegen den Kosten:

Wenn ich in den Laden geh und hol mir für 800 oder 900 € so ein Screenmatic-Teil, dann hab ich dagegen bestimmt noch Einiges gespart - ich hab halt meine Komponenten immer zu Schnäppli-Preisen abgegriffen - das teuerste Teil an meiner Anlage war für 130,- der CS (fast neu) - selbst für einen neuen UVC mit 55 Watt und Edelstahlgehäuse hab ich keine 80,- € in einer Auktion gezahlt (Normalpreis war 225,- €) - die Laguna mit 7500 Liter hab ich neu für 110,- € gesteigert (ne zweite nagelneu und Originalverpackt für 48,- ), ne weitere UBBINK Filterpumpe mit 8000 Liter nagelneu mit Garantie für 25,- € bei Obi (Sortimentswechsel) anstatt 159,- , die liegen halt als Ersatz  usw.

Ich will jetzt meine Preise der Kalkulation nicht zu Grunde legen, aber ich denke da kann man schon noch 100-200 € unter dem Screenmatic bleiben und hat ne Anlage, die wesentlich längere Standzeiten erlaubt und auch keine teuren Folgekostenb (Plastiksiebchen, Spezialschwämme) hat.

Da kann man schon Kohle sparen - was allerdings fast immer normalpreisig zu Kaufen ist sind Rohre, Fittings etc., und Filtermaterial.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Pater (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Ich bin ja mal gespann was Dirk dazu zusagen hat.
Wo hast du den dein UVC und wie groß Dazwischen gebaut ?


----------



## Nori (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Was meinst du mit "wie groß"?
Das Teil siehst du etwas im Album - Eingang und Ausgang hab ich von 63mm auf 50mm reduziert - Schlauch von Pumpe zu UVC und weiter zu CS ist 2" (Gewebe-Saugschlauch 2 ", da kosteten bei Thomas Phillips 5 m genau 4€, war ein Abverkauf Sonderposten - ich hab mal 10 m mitgenommen - ich denke normal ist der Meterpreis schon 4 €) 

Gruß Nori


----------



## Pater (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Nein ich meinte die Watt ,ich habs gelesen 55 Watt.da hast du aber eine Zeitschaltuhr dran oder?
Dein Teich sieht echt geil aus !
Der Schlauch war ja wie geschenkt.
Ich habe einen 40 Watt für meine ca.60cm3 reich völlig.(Tauch UVC )


----------



## Nori (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Genau, dehalb hab ich das Vorschaltgerät gegen einen Eigenbau getauscht - das originale hatte einen Tastschalter und damit kann man nicht mit einer Zeitschaltuhr arbeiten - jetzt gehts problemlos.

Im Album sind die meisten Bilder vom Frühling - jetzt sieht das schöner aus - ich hab auch neue Bilder gemacht, aber irgendwie wollen die sich nicht hochladen lassen...

Gruß Nori


----------



## Pater (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Das Problem habe ich auch ich wollte schon lange mal Bilder von meinem Teich hochladen aber ich glaube die Anflösung ist zu groß.


----------



## DirkAn1 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Hallo nochmal,

ich tendiere immer noch zu der Tonnen-Lösung. War heute mal im Toom-Baumarkt wegen den eckigen Regentonnen. Die 300L kostet 40.-, eine 203L kostet 20.-.
Was mir im Moment jedoch mehr Kopfzerbrechen bereitet, ist die Schwerkraft-Problematik....
Habe heute meine Betonmauer ausgeschalt und nochmal eine Niveaumessung durchgeführt.
Bei vollem Teich habe ich an meinem Filterstandort von Betonboden bis Wasseroberfläche 67cm. Wenn ich dann noch einen Siebfilter vorschalte, dann bleibt nur noch wenig Platz in der Tiefe....
Der Patronensiebfilter für 300.- ist mir im Moment doch etwas teuer...

Wenn ich jetzt mal davon ausgehe, dass ich meinen (im Teich verlaufenden) Bodenablauf mit einem 75er Rohr so unter der Wassoberfläche durch die Wand führe, daß noch 5cm Wasser drüber steht, dann habe ich (bei 1cm Gefälle zum Filter) am Filter die Unterkante vom 75er Rohr bei ca. 53cm vom Betonboden gemessen.
Glaubt ihr, dass ich auf dieser Höhe von 53cm dann noch einen Siebfilter UND dahinter noch eine Biotonne mit Schwerkraft betreiben kann....


Gruß
DIrk


----------



## koifischfan (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Gefälle brauchst du nicht, sei denn, du willst etwas leerlaufen lassen.
Also Niveau Teich ist Niveau Filter.


----------



## DirkAn1 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Wenn ich kein Gefälle brauche, spare ich 1cm, oder wie siehst du die Sache....

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## koifischfan (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

67cm ist deine Filterkammer tief. Wie kommst du auf 53 cm?

Wie hoch das 75er in der Kammer raus kommt ist egal, die Wasserstände werden immer gleich hoch sein. (Aber nur, wenn das 75er unterhalb Wasserspiegel bleibt.)


----------



## DirkAn1 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Ich habe von der Wasseroberfläche 5 cm abgezogen, die die Oberkante vom Rohr unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche liegt, damit das Rohr auch bei fallendem Wasserspiegel noch unter Wasser liegt. Dann habe ich den Durchmesser des Rohres abgezogen, sowie die 1cm Rohrgefälle abgezogen.......
Du meinst also, dass es egal ist, in welcher Höhe ich in das Fass fahre? 
Das Problem bleibt aber nach wie vor der Siebvorfilter, oder.......
Wenn ich Siebfilter vorschalte, wird dann nicht das Niveau aufgehoben, da dieser ja nicht komplett geflutet ist?


----------



## Joerg (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Dirk,
ein Freund von mir hat eine nutzbare Tiefe von 50cm, das funktioniert sehr gut.
Falls du aktuell nivh so viel investieren willst, nimm als Vorfilter einen Damenstrumpf an den Einlauf.
Das funktioniert sehr gut, ist aber etwas Aufwand bei der Reinigung.
Der muss alle 2 Tage dann gereinigt oder entsorgt werden.

Das Rohr in den Teich auf jeden Fall mit 110, hab letztens erst umgerüstet und es sind 2-5cm Höhe.
In die 2. Tonne mit 110 Flansch und die 3. kann schon teilweise abgetrennt die Pumpe haben.


----------



## DirkAn1 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Hi,
wenn mir nach dem Siebfilter noch 50cm bleiben würden, wäre das ja ok. Ich wollte mir jedoch einen Siebf. aus einer Kunststoff-Kiste selbst bauen. Wenn ich den Einlauf in den Siebf. dann direkt unter der Wasseroberfl. mache, dann ist bei einem 110er Rohr die Unterkante von Rohr bei (67cm - 11cm) 56cm über Boden, und das wohl gemerkt am Eingang zum Siebf..
Der Ausgang vom Siebf. dürfte dann kaum höher als ca. 35cm über Boden liegen.
Da meines Erachtens das Teichniveau durch den Siebf. aufgehoben wird (da dieser nicht kompl. gefüllt ist), kann ich also nicht davon ausgehen, daß sich die anschl. Tonne (in die ich dann in erine Höhe von max. 35cm) reingehe, bis zur Wasserlinie des Teiches (67cm) füllt.....

Der Tipp mit dem Damenstrumpf möge zwar eine temp. Lösung sein, aber kommt auf Grund des Reinigungsaufwandes nicht in Frage.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Joerg (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Dirk,
vergiss besser die Idee mit dem Eigenbau Siebfilter.
Schau mal in Angebote, da verkauft jemand eine SIPA (250€ mit Spülpumpe), die ist für Schwerkraft optimal geeignet.
Der Reinigungsaufwand ist bei einem Siebfilter (oder SIPA) nicht unbedingt geringer.
Alle 1-2 Tage muss der Grobschmutz entfernt werden. Je nach Besatz und Fördervolumen auch weniger.
Wer weniger reinigen will sollte über eine umgedrehte SIPA (oder auch Sieb) nachdenken.
Das ganze nennt sich dann Trommelfilter und spült den Dreck direkt in den Abfluss.
Auch ein Vliesfilter ist wartungsarm und bei der Größe vernünftig.

Alles andere funktioniert weniger gut und man muss dann mit Einbußen an der Wasserklarheit leben.
Das ist auch nicht schlimm und den Fischen macht das weniger was aus.


----------



## DirkAn1 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Hi Jörg,

danke für die Info.
Was würdest du bei meiner Höhenproblematik an Tonnen nehmen und wie diese bestücken?

- 2x 300L Regenwassertonnen
oder
- 1x 1000L IBC
oder......

Und wie soll ich die Tonnen bestücken?

Besten dank
Dirk


----------



## Zacky (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Hallo Dirk.

Ich auch mal wieder. Das Angebot hier mit der Sipa klingt ganz vernünftig und solltest du Dir echt überlegen.

Die Siebpatrone funktioniert in einer Regentonne ganz vernünftig und lässt auch einen guten Flow zu. Wenn du die Tonne miteinander verbindest, ist das Prinizip vom Aufbau her recht einfach. Von der Sipa gehst du etwa 15 cm über dem Boden in die nächste Tonne. Es ist hierbei unerheblich, in welcher Höhe du den Einlauf in die Sipakammer machst. Der Rand der Tonne sollte 5 cm über dem Teichwasserstand stehen. Die Sipa sollte dann mit der Oberkante der Tonne abschließen. Warum das? Die Sipa hat oben einen "Kunststoff-Kragen" der so etwa 5 cm misst und der sollte einfach über Wasserlinie sein. In der 2. Tonne unten einen Schmutzablass seitlich und eine Medienauflage eingebaut. So gestaltest du alle weiteren Kammern auch. Ich würde sie mit Helix füllen, habe erst letztens wieder auf einer Homepage eines Verjäufers gelesen, dass 100 l Helix für 10000 l Teichwasser je nach Vorfilterung ausreichend sind. Also würde ich beide Tonnen mit je 50 l Helix (beides ruhend, aber belüftet) füllen. Die letzte Tonne dann nur als Pumpenkammer nutzen. 

Im Schwerkraftprinzip füllen sich alle Tonnen natürlich auf ein gleiches Niveau aus.


----------



## Joerg (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Hi Dirk,
mein Bekannter hat sich wegen der fehlenden Höhe für einen IBC entschieden.
Der nutzt die vorhandene Fläche optimal aus. Das überstehende kann ja abgeflext werden.

Die 300Liter Tonnen sind nicht stabil genug. Die blauen 250Liter Fässer schon.
Wenn es passt würde ich ein Fass als erstes für SIPA oder SH, dann in den IBC.
In das erste Behältnis irgendwie einen BA zum ablassen des Drecks.
Den IBC als erstes mit Schaumstoffmatten mittel quer und den Rest __ Hel-x.
Im IBC kannst du den Mulm auch mit einer Tauchpumpe rausholen, ist selten nötig.

Auch ein Patronnfilter, wie Zacky ihn hat passt gut in den IBC.


----------



## DirkAn1 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Hi nochmal,

also einen IBC und eine Tonne bekomme ich nicht unter. Mein Stellplatz ist max 120x120cm.

Also dann lieber 
1x IBC, oder 
2x 300L, oder
4x 120L
?????

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Joerg (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Den Grobschmutzbereich musst du irgendwie abtrennen.
Dort ist auch eine einfache Entsorgung des Drecks nötig, da dieser schnell aus dem Kreislauf soll.
Ist der länger im Waser, löst sich ein Teil wieder.

Ich würde an dieser Stelle einen IBC nehmen.
Der ist größer und der Verbindungsaufwand (Flansche) deutlich kleiner.


----------



## DirkAn1 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterfrage bei 12.000L*

Hi Jörg,

dann werde ich mich für den IBC entscheiden.
Das mit der Bestückung ist mir jedoch noch nicht so klar.....
Soll ich den Abtrennen, und auf der einen Seite Matten und auf der anderen Seite Helix rein?

Würde es evtl. etwas bringen, wenn ich auf den IBC einen Rahmen, auf den ein Sieb gespannt ist (habe ich hier auch irgendwo gesehen...) lege. Da wäre schnell und einfach zu reinigen, und im IBC wäre Platz für Matten und/oder Helix?


Danke
Dirk


----------

